# Art/Object Issues > Rigging >  Determining load capacity of an arch.

## blakenoah

I've got another load capacity question.    

If anybody has experience determining load capacities of arches feel free to share.  We've got an exhibition in fall that will require plenty of rigging from the seven arches in our largest exhibition space.  Never had to make these types of calculations before, so I'm sailing into unchartered waters.  

Any reading materials, simple explanations, etc. would be greatly appreciated.  

Best

----------


## Paul Brewin

Hmmm, I would consult with an engineer on that. Probably depends on arch shape, construction, are they load bearing or decorative, and I'm sure it gets complicated if you are subjecting forces on various points on the arch as opposed to point(s) at the apex. Great to hear what you learn.

----------


## blakenoah

I contacted Methods & Materials for suggestions.  One of the structural engineers and I will be having a chat.  I'll fill you in on what I learn.

----------


## Gallagher

That sounds like quite the task you have and talking with an engineer would seem prudent. I would also keep in mind that the angles between the load and sling, or sling legs affect capacity. The osha website actually has some useful information:

http://www.osha.gov/dsg/guidance/sli...s-figures.html

----------

